# First Schooling Show



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> *English Equitation (Maiden Horse)*
> Show coat, a show shirt with your breeches and tall boots or else short boots with half chaps, then your helmet.
> *Western Equitation (Maiden Horse)
> *A rail shirt with matching pants and chaps (if you have them) with boots and your cowgirl hat
> ...


The stuff I listed can be some what optional, I go all-out at schooling shows because I am schooling for rated& breed shows. You can probably get away with wearing jeans a shirt with the "correct" boots & helmet if you so wished. In both your EQ classes you MIGHT be asked to drop your stirrups but I've heard that there is less and less of that going on. You might be asked to change directions at the trot in your english class to see if you can switch your diagonal, I've had some judges ask for an extended trot in both classes and to ride on a loose rein or a collected rein. In your trail class (I've onlyn done about 3 or 5 so I'll just tell you what I encontered(SP)) you will be given a pattern, you should be allowed to walk the pattern and then you preform the pattern. Hope I helped


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What exactly is a rail shirt? 

I have this hideous big ugly helmet. It's functional but not fashionable. Do you think that will be okay?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> What exactly is a rail shirt?
> 
> I have this hideous big ugly helmet. It's functional but not fashionable. Do you think that will be okay?


I'm sure that would be fine. I have a removable velvet cover for mine because it is U-G-L-Y underneath LOL oh and a rail shirt is just a western pleasure shirt, almost similar to a showmanship shirt:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, so apparently the classes she wants me to enter have changed. Here is the new setup: 

Western Pleasure Maiden Horse
Weastern Pleasure 19 and over
Weastern Equitation 19 and over. 

I have a black shirt (kinda like those sleezy shirts) which she is going to give me a red vest to wear with it. I'm borrowing a black felt had and a black saddle pad as well. 

As far as pants, she suggested black jeans which I am trying to find...what about black dresspants/slacks?

I have black cowboy boots as well. I have a silver belt that I am going to wear also. 

This is what she suggested.
we are also going to band his mane.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> *Okay, so apparently the classes she wants me to enter have changed. Here is the new setup: *
> 
> *Western Pleasure Maiden Horse*
> *Weastern Pleasure 19 and over*
> ...


Banding his mane will make you look more professional(sp) so go for it hehe. I will usually braid my horses main since I show English right after the showmanship classes.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! 
I'm kind of sad I don't get to ride in the english class, but I'm hoping to the next show.
It'll be interesting to see how the pleasure classes go...He doesn't really move like a pleasure horse at all. 

*Nervous*
I'm thinking i'm going to wear those pants out to the barn tonight and see if I slip out of the saddle...I never thought of that. 

I have black gloves but they have the grippy dots on them. I don't know what else to call them lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I have black gloves but they have the grippy dots on them. I don't know what else to call them lol


I like those kind, I could never keep a good grip on my reins with my all leather ones *laugh* no slip and slide with those grippy dots lol.:lol:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Black slacks will work. I use black slacks for showmanship and if I am not wearing chaps when I am showing western in my riding classes I will wear my slacks then too.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Black slacks will work. I use black slacks for showmanship and if I am not wearing chaps when I am showing western in my riding classes I will wear my slacks then too.


Hey thanx Sherman, Maybe I will be more helpful if I start showing Western more often.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks you guys =)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Thanks you guys =)


Hey no problem, I love talking horses and shows lol.


----------

